# coil voltage



## acmac7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Trying to solve my no spark problem on a HH100 tec engine. With a voltage meter connected to the coil lead wire from the coil on the stator( 10amp) i am reading 2.5 volts ac at cranking rpm's. What voltage should i be seeing. SSI module is new.


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't use a voltage meter to check the output of a coil. use a pair of visegrip pliers to clamp a good sparkplug to a good ground on the engine where you can see the working end of the sparkplug. Connect the sparkplug wire and crank the engine over, ignition switch on and the kill wire disconnected. If you don't get a good blue spark change the coil.


----------

